# Where did Monteverdi diverge?



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

In his book _A Treatise on Modern Instrumentation and Orchestration_, Hector Berlioz makes reference to a musical paradigm shift brought about by Claudio Monteverdi, who drew the ire of critics by daring to introduce the "unprepared dissonance" of a dominant 7th chord.

Does anyone know which piece Berlioz was referring to?

Was it in Monteverdi's _Fifth Book of Madrigals_, perhaps? What scanty knowledge I have of that era indicates a quarrel between Monteverdi and Giovanni Artusi, surrounding some of the ideas Monteverdi introduced in that book; but that's just a guess.


----------



## 1648 (Mar 4, 2011)

It was neither an abrupt shift nor the sole effort of Monteverdi, much less that of a single piece by him; hence I don't see what good would come from knowing the particular piece Berlioz made a reference to (chances are he didn't know it himself). Investigating the influence and writings of the Camerata Fiorentina might be a good idea though, sadly I can't help you with that endeavour - the earliest musical treatise I've read myself is Bernhard's, though it does build on the achievements of those Italian musicians.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

As far as I can see Berlioz doesn't reference a single piece but rather Monteverdis groundbreaking shift from renaissance to baroque madrigals as a whole


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

Rasa said:


> As far as I can see Berlioz doesn't reference a single piece but rather Monteverdis groundbreaking shift from renaissance to baroque madrigals as a whole


That settles it then--it must have been a more general reference.

Thank you both for your help.


----------

